# Red chainrings vs others.



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Presently running Campy 11 speed Chorus components on bike.

Just ordered a Quarq Riken powermeter, which is built around S900/S950 crank (I think) and uses Red "Powerglide" chainrings.

The 10sp SRAM cranks, in general, are said by Campy guys to work "OK" on 11 speed.

I road race and front shift speed, up & down, is important. Often done under high power. Have been very satisfied with Campy Chorus front der. & chainrings

>> What is general experience with front shift quality of these "Powerglide" chainrings?

How does "Powerglide" compare with, say, Stronglight or Praxis chainrings for shift speed and stiffness ?

If there's reason to favor the other chainrings, figure I'll get more $ reselling the Powerglide chainrings if they're never used.

(note, the newest 2012/2013 Red "yaw" chainrings are NOT the topic)


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i think the power glide rings from the last couple of years are pretty stout. the first year Red chainrings were a little flex, and SRAM offered the 'SPR' rings to teams, as well as the 'Red front derailleur, steel cage'. the SPR rings became standard on the Red crank in '11 i think. if you get the rings w/ SPR on the back, they should work pretty well.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Received (but not yet installed) the Quarq Riken powermeter. 
I don't see any "SPR" marking on big ring (or maybe it's obscured by the small ring or powermeter spider).
Regardless, the big Powerglide ring looks very stiff & stout!

The SRAM big ring has 2 regions, 180º opposite, with pins and ramps, whereas my Campy Chorus chaninring has 4 regions @ 90º. However the SRAM ring has some other machined ramps, that Campy does not. Will have to do actual road tests before making any judgements on shift performance.


----------

